

Creative Exercise #2- Connection Is Key - flytothemoon
http://howtoflytothemoon.blogspot.com/2015/03/creative-execise-2-connection-is-key.html

======
flytothemoon
A big key to becoming creative is to make connections- any type of
connections. Big or small, simple or extreme, or even better, come up with a
little story based on those two things. Anything that you come up with is most
certainly better than nothing. Never believe it's impossible because your
motivation will go down the toilet. If you are motivated to become creative,
it will come true. Simple as that. Sure, it is hard, but there is a connection
with everything and no reason not to come up with one. This is another great
exercise to open another creativity 'door' in your brain. Here are some
examples- I'll give you my take on this one. Remember: the more you think
outside of the box, the more creative you will be. Think hard, but don't
overthink.

Hmm. Mario and a soccer ball. Well, Mario had a soccer video game- that's a
connection, but a simple one. What if Mario can use a soccer ball to save
Princess Peach? Let's think about that. He makes his way to Bowser's castle,
knocking each guard down by kicking them with a soccer ball. Uh oh! They are
throwing shells at him. So Mario kicks soccer balls at the shells, destroying
them in mid air. He finally makes his way to Bowser's dungeon (where Peach is)
but Bowser is in a goal guarding the door. Mario kicks it, and it bounces off
of Bowser's belly right back at him. As Mario looks down in shame, his brother
Luigi comes out of nowhere and smashes the ball with a bicycle kick. Yeah
that's good. Bowser, get back to the bench. Mario now walks into the room and
saves Peach. She hands him something- a trophy with a soccer ball on it. As
Mario leaves the scene with Peach, Luigi decides to pursue a career in
professional soccer after he realized how awesome his kick was. He goes on to
win the 2018 World Cup with Italy. The end!

Out of only a soccer ball and Mario, I came up with his brother saving the day
and becoming a soccer player. The soccer ball became Mario and Luigi's new
fireball- that was my true connection. But I got a whole short story out of
it! Sure it was hard, but the harder you think, the more creative juices you
get flowing in your brain. The key to this connection exercise is to think out
of the box. Most importantly, whatever your first instinct is, ride with it.
If you are bored in school, try this exercise. Pick any two objects you see
and elaborate on them as much as you want. Here are some more examples- Have
fun and get creative!

Lemonade

and a Dragon

    
    
                                                           Hot Sauce
                                                    
    
    
    
    
    
    
    
    
    
    
    
                                                            and Sand
    
    
    
    
    
    
    
    

A book

And an Ape

Let me know your connections! I'm sure every single person will have a
different story. If you're stuck, feel free to comment and ask for help and I
would be glad to share with you what my connection is. Please share this
activity with friends and family and come back to my blog every day to learn
how to be more inspired and creative. Thank you!

Link to Blog home:
[http://howtoflytothemoon.blogspot.com/](http://howtoflytothemoon.blogspot.com/)

Pictures are shown on blog website Thank you! Please share!! More content
coming very soon!!!!!

